# Revision of AV graft



## kumeena

Dx : clotted dialysis graft (996.52???)
Proc: revision of AV graft

can some one explain to me how to look under CPT book for this procedure?. code 36832 is it OK?


----------



## ajs

kumeena said:


> Dx : clotted dialysis graft (996.52???)
> Proc: revision of AV graft
> 
> can some one explain to me how to look under CPT book for this procedure?. code 36832 is it OK?



Also look at 36833 since there was a blood clot.  If you don't have a book or online resource to look up the procedure descriptions, you can always use google or another search engine to look up that kind of information.


----------



## lisammy

Look at 996.73 as your dx. it is more specific to a renal dialysis. Only use 36833 if the doctor dictated that he did a thrombectomy along with the revision.
Hope this helps, hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## KeriH423

CPT codes 36831 - 36870 pertain to dialysis AV fistula procedures. Code assignment depends on whether open or percutaneous and with or without thrombectomy. Read the documentation carefully. Physicians will state "revision" but that isn't necessarily the case.

Potential diagnoses for these types of procedures are 996.73 and 996.1. You should also code additional diagnosis to further define the complication as stenosis, thrombus, etc.


----------

